
Articles on container implementation - hatchNew
http://pierrchen.blogspot.com/2018/08/understand-container-index.html
======
hatchNew
a book will come out of those articles
[http://pierrchen.blogspot.com/2018/09/book.html](http://pierrchen.blogspot.com/2018/09/book.html)

